# Only CDR or CDR + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment???



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I have a questions regarding Australia Immigration process. This questions has been asked a no. of times over the internet but never concluded. So I am sitting in confusion to decided which option to opt.

1) Competency Demonstration Report.
2) Competency Demonstration Report + Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment.

As I am planning for visa 189 or 190 which is point based visa. My simply confusion is that I have 10+ years experience and I am a Chemical Engineer. My points are 55 (25 for age, 15 points for engineering degree & 15 points for 10+ years experience) excluding IELTS yet.

So which option will I choose and why? If the option (1) then what is the purpose of option (2)?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

if you are damn confident with the documents available with you than go with option 1

else if you are shaky and want a pre-check before you put actual visa application than do the mock drill with engineers australia and go with option 2

one of forum member went with option 1, later he claimed experience point also based on documents available with him, he got a direct grant.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

sultan_azam said:


> if you are damn confident with the documents available with you than go with option 1
> 
> else if you are shaky and want a pre-check before you put actual visa application than do the mock drill with engineers australia and go with option 2
> 
> one of forum member went with option 1, later he claimed experience point also based on documents available with him, he got a direct grant.


Thanks Sultan for the comments. Can you answer the below mentioned problem I am facing.

Do we need to select the occupation matching with our experience or the education or the both? The reason behind this question is that my education and whole experience is of Chemical Engineers but it doesn't fall under the narrow definition of ANZSCO code of Chemical Engineers (233111). Why is this because there are majorly three domains of Chemical Engineering where one may get experience in:

(1) Plant Operations.
(2) Plant Design.
(3) Process Optimization and Energy Projects.

The ANZSCO definition of 233111 covers the first domain only and my experience is the third one which just covers one task of the ANZSCO definition of 233111. I have read the definitions of all ANZSCO engineering occupations but nothing is related to my experience.

What a person can do in this regard?
If one has to select other matching occupation then will not it differ from Bachelors degree education?
From the mentioned tasks under ANZSCO 233111, how much should match with the experience? In my case just one or two tasks of 233111 occupation are matching with my experience.

Regards,


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

this is just my thought, actual situation may differ 

under the circumstances you mentioned there are high chances that Engineers Australia will stamp your assessment letter with occupation of ENGINEERING TECHNoLoGIST, off late they are giving it to people who are from engineering background like civil/mech/chem but have 50-50 experience towards core engineering and managing the things.

there is no harm in being certified with ENGG TECHNoLoGIST, the thing is that it has moved under pro-rata occupation and if you score 60 points only then getting an invite will be tough due to long que of applicants waiting for invitation.

on the flip side if you prepare your CDRs very well, i mean preparing CDR in way which highlights your understanding of chemical engineering in depth and application of the same in your job, then there are good chances that you be stamped with CHEMICAL ENGINEER. i am not much conversant with terms of chemical engg, if possible get roles and responsibilities which showcase you as chemical engg 

there is no documentation which shows how much should match to anzsco description but as a thumb rule you can take it as 60%


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

I see.

*Case-1:*
I must choose "Engineering Technologist" as first occupation, send my CDR based on my 10 years of experience and the wait for Engineers Australia to assess my skills as "Engineering Technologist".

or

*Case-2:*
So I must choose "Chemical Engineer" as first occupation, send my CDR based on my 10 years of experience and the wait for Engineers Australia to assess my skills either as "Chemical Engineer" or "Engineering Technologist" or whatever occupation they stamp.

Also tell me that in case-2 will there be any chances of rejection of my skills assessment under chemical engineer and re submission of application to EA or EA will just assess my skills with chemical engineer application and nominate me another occupation on his own, say, engg technologist?


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

if you go ahead with case 2, then they may come back to you stating something like " we have gone through your application, although you have been employed and done works related to chemical engineering domain but your role covers more of managerial aspect. the possible occupation is ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST. please give your consent if you wish to proceed with this occupation or else re-submit your CDR after modification which indicate your role more as a chemical engineer"


at this step you can make a decision


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Thanks Sultan,

So it is better to go with Chemical Engineer in first attempt. I am just afraid of getting rejected since I heard of one case on the following link. Kindly review this:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia-cdr-career-episodes-rejected-pls-help.html


----------



## sultan_azam (Sep 9, 2015)

they dont straight away reject any application, they give chance to rectify. in the link you mentioned EA has asked the applicant to provide new CDR.


in my opinion, risk is always there but if you draft your CDRs well then you will be through.

when i was drafting my CDRs i hadnt heard of rejections and all, i just drafted them based on work i did wrt civil engineering.


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

Thank you Sultan and everyone who helped me in getting my CDR approved.


----------



## RehanAli (Aug 25, 2017)

*Getting difficulty in IELTS*

DearAll,

Greetings,

I am Electrical Engineer by profession and have almost 5 years of experience in UAE; i am finding big difficulty in getting desired results in IELTS, At present without ielts i have a score of 55.

Please advise, as i have attempted IELTS 4 times till now. below is the score i have received so far:

S7L7W6.5R6

:wave:


----------



## Dimenssionless (Nov 4, 2016)

RehanAli said:


> DearAll,
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> ...


Rehan,

This is very unfortunate. I can understand what one feels after so much attempts. I did IELTS 2 times as well. The friend with whome I started my first IELTS has already attempted it 3 times but did not get the required result.

By looking at your results I can visualize that the problem is with your reading as in most cases, reading and writing are the most difficult to achieve the required band. You already did better in writing but for reading it is tricky. I do not know how you practice but some suggestions that you may start reading articles from the following websites;

True False Not Given - some tips and an exercise |

http://www.economist.com/

Rest, I would say it is a luck. Good luck.

Regards,
Usman


----------

